# Fishing Gloves



## Jim (Sep 20, 2007)

Not to sound like a wuss....ok I'm a wuss. Nothing was more uncomfortable than fishing with hands that go numb from the cold. During our Umbagog trip, the cold wind and the rain made it almost impossible to even depress the baitcaster button. 

Im looking for thin, warm, waterproof gloves. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Nickk (Sep 20, 2007)

I have Simms Foldovers
https://www.simmsfishing.com/za/SIM?PAGE=PRODUCT_DETAILS&CAT=outerwear&PROD.ID=51823

I'd say the run slightly big but not huge, swing by a fly shop; you have to go there for a vise and feathers anyway


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2007)

Nickk said:


> I have Simms Foldovers
> https://www.simmsfishing.com/za/SIM?PAGE=PRODUCT_DETAILS&CAT=outerwear&PROD.ID=51823
> 
> I'd say the run slightly big but not huge, swing by a fly shop; you have to go there for a vise and feathers anyway



Actually Im going here: https://www.northcountryangler.com/
in December for a compnay outing. Im going to stop in.


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm interested in a nice pair of gloves as well, I never stop fishing, but it's hard with one hand in the pocket getting warm most of the day! I got a bunch of those hand warmers last year, and stuck them in pockets, shoes, gloves, and they work, but once the gloves get wet, it's all over, unfortunately.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't find any gloves I can thumb a baitcaster with. Should I just cut the thumb off, and just have a cold thumb (better whole cold hand)
Not that it gets cold here long, but I HATE cold - would rather it be 105, than 55. In the 2 days of the year (okay, in reality, it is 2 to 3 weeks) it gets cold, I sure don't know how the heck to handle it. :lol:


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 20, 2007)

I can thumb a baitcaster with just about anything, save for ski gloves, I suppose. I end up just using the jersey gloves with a heat pack in it until they get soaked, but all them fish I catch, man, that doesn't take long!







It's getting deep in here, isn't it


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2007)

You guys are wimps! This is cold:


----------



## Mattman (Sep 21, 2007)

I HATE wearing gloves. But, living in Minnesota, its a necessity much of the year. 

I've tried tons of different gloves and my favorite, by far, is the fingerless glove by Simms. I wear those gloves more than any other glove I own. A little spendy and I had a hard time pulling the trigger the first time. But I love them so much, I'd pay double for them now. I've got a few pairs of them. https://www.simmsfishing.com/za/SIM?PAGE=PRODUCT_DETAILS&CAT=outerwear&PROD.ID=51840


Another good glove system for when it just gets too cold and wet to be fingerless is...

Lube up your hands with a thin layer of Vaseline. (This is an important part of the process) Then put on a pair of surgical rubber gloves. Finally a pair of wool fingerless gloves. Amazingly warm. Will keep you dry. Maximum dexterity. Honestly, you'll think its some sort of magic trick.


----------



## pbw (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow ice feeling I stay inside when its cold outside.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Everytime I have seen that 3rd pic esquired posted, I think there is a leak in the dam.  
And yet, everytime I say something, he disputes me. I think the first pic may have cleared it up. There _is_ water coming from it, it just ain't a leak.  

BTW, I hate cold. It absolutely sucks. But, I am sure some of yall yankee folks would go insane in some of the heat I love. When the water temp breaks 100, is when we start havin' fun.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 22, 2007)

You got it right - no leak, just the only spot where the water cut a path through the ice. That day still makes me shiver, it was right around the 15* mark and the base of the dam was the only open water we could find for miles. Even the rivers had ice.

We were trying to use live bait and we woudl put a minnow under a float and toss it out - big sheets of drift ice woudl close in and cut the lines. 

As we would reel in the ice would fill up the guides so that the line would jam. We had to stick the rods in the water to clear the ice enough for the next cast. 

I caught that carp "bear style" it was slowly swimming in a pool at my feet so I scooped it up for the photo


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 22, 2007)

esquired said:


> I caught that carp "bear style" it was slowly swimming in a pool at my feet so I scooped it up for the photo



LOL, esquired you are hardcore!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > I caught that carp "bear style" it was slowly swimming in a pool at my feet so I scooped it up for the photo
> ...



HARDCORE! =D>


----------

